# Sex looks/is gross?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Before I installed parental controls on my computer, I would sometimes see sex images. Every-time one popped up, I would have to cover the screen and close the image.

Just seeing a glimpse of such material, makes me feel dirty and gross. I feel like I'm way too young to see such images.... but I'm not too young, I just feel too young. I do love beautiful women, even nudity.... but sex looks so weird, gross, and degrading. I mean seriously, I think I'd much rather just cuddle or something.

I do *not *want to change the way I feel; nonetheless, I was just curious if anyone else feels this way. If perhaps, it has something to do with having severe SA and, as a result, being extremely inexperienced and childish.


----------



## Munchlaxxx (Sep 26, 2012)

Uh. Never thought sex was gross.
I thought penises looked ugly until I was like 12 though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think sex is gross at all but if I was to see it unexpectedly, it would be awkward.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It can be gross.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

no, not gross. unless there is poop or pee involved haha


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> no, not gross. unless there is poop or pee involved haha


Two girls one cup 0_0 *shudders* lol it was so nasty but i.... couldnt... look..... away.... :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> no, not gross. unless there is poop or pee involved haha


:int


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> Two girls one cup 0_0 *shudders* lol it was so nasty but i.... couldnt... look..... away.... :afr


haha, that made me want to throw up


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> haha, that made me want to throw up


when i saw it i gaged a few times.... i after that i vowed to never open emails titled " you gotta see this" from friends... excuse me i meant *fiends* lol


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> haha, that made me want to throw up


lol same here


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it's gross when you think about it. I mean, two (or 4  ) people grinding their private parts together. Sweating. :/

But of course it feels good (well looks/sounds like it does).


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

musiclover55 said:


> I think it's gross when you think about it. I mean, two (or 4  )* people grinding their private parts together. Sweating*. :/
> 
> But of course it feels good (well looks/sounds like it does).


Yes! :twisted


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No, sex is not gross to me at all. I'm not sure why anyone would feel that way?


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope to say this delicately. There's a variety of sex acts I don't consider gross so long as penetration isn't involved. The concept and sight of penetration is a bit repellent to me. The more delicate among us are probably disgusted more easily. Some people(mostly straight men) are very vocal about how repulsed they are by the sight of two men kissing. It's funny how tastes widely vary. I'm not the least bit bothered by the sight of two men kissing or more than that, but penetration is distasteful to me. Noel Coward wrote about this.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great, is great. Mmm sex.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks gross when I'm not on the mood


----------



## shygirl86 (May 17, 2007)

yip always looks gross and degrading to me. I never considered it might be SA related but you may be onto something (for some of us). The weirdest aspect for me is that it's supposed to be a private thing so other people shouldn't be seeing it. I mean people don't do it in public.. generally. I think some of us sensitive folks are also repulsed because it's strangers and doesn't seem personal. That's just the way some of us are wired or the attitude we have inherited.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I held the same feeling when I was 13ish. Even though I was masturbating I'd get grossed out when my friend showed me his porn collection that included BJ's, cunnilingus and all the different positions. 

I exclusively jerked off to boobs at that age. :lol


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

not the sex itself, but I thought the private parts on either sex were disgusting and that's when I was 10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> Two girls one cup 0_0 *shudders* lol it was so nasty but i.... couldnt... look..... away.... :afr


I never watched it and I still know to much about it... uke


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm not grossed out by it, but the first time I saw a sex scene, I was horrified because the woman was moaning and the guy was panting and grunting. I was thinking, "How horrible! They're in so much pain!"


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

lol, what? :um 
It doesn't matter what our sex organs look like...they aren't there for looks.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Not gross but I'm sure it's extremely overrated.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think sex looks gross, but I think vaginas don't exactly look pretty...I'd be a terrible lesbian! 

Sometimes it looks funny though, like in porn where it's so over the top.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, it looks terrible. I still don't understand how people can do that...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, I did find naked bodies repulsive as a pre-teen, lesser of a degree in my early teens. Not so much anymore. To this day, I find the act of sex silly looking. I do feel slightly degraded when witnessing sexual interaction or participating in it, *depending on the context*. Thank goodness my feelings towards the matter changes with my mood. I'm not grossed out by naked bodies anymore but I do tend to find them unattractive.

It's crazy how delusional I feel when I'm in the mood. Feels like some type of hypnosis.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Even kissing is pretty gross, so yes. And genitals are ugly.



Theologic said:


> To this day, I find the act of sex silly looking.


This, also.


----------



## moot4b (Sep 27, 2012)

i dont find it gross


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't find it gross, it' more like a nice thing..


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a lonelygirl alt.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> It's a lonelygirl alt.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

No, it's one of the most beautiful things in the world.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never thought it was gross. I would like to see what it's like sometime in my life.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No, I've never thought it was gross.

I think I was seven yrs old when one of my older friends brought over this magazine. I didn't know what sex was yet, had no idea what to do with them, but I knew women looked amazing with their clothes off rather than on.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

TenYears said:


> No, I've never thought it was gross.
> 
> I think I was seven yrs old when one of my older friends brought over this magazine. I didn't know what sex was yet, had no idea what to do with them, but I knew women looked amazing with their clothes off rather than on.


I remember when I was ten years old and a friend gave me a magazine with women with their clothes off. I didn't know what sex was at the time but I remember how I felt when I saw the pictures. A couple years later another friend showed me a magazine that had explicit pictures in it. I knew what sex was then and I knew that it was something that I wanted. I guess I can say it's something that I'm still waiting for.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup, sex is disgusting to me. I have my own theories as to why I feel that way and I'd say they are valid reasons. Nevertheless, doesn't mean I'm gonna be a virgin forever by choice, if I got a boyfriend I'd of course try it. My reaction could go either way at that point.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> It's a lonelygirl alt.


LOL.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

Sex is always nice to look at as long as the people involved in the act aren't extremely unattractive.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

How can you not like sex? It's the epicentre of physical pleasure in life.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I've always found sex to be inexpicably gross & repulsive. But that's because I'm asexual so it comes naturally.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Not gross but I'm sure it's extremely overrated.


I don't see how releasing urges with another person would be considered overrated. :stu I guess anything can be overrated these days.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nothing gross about yet.

I say this as almost a 30 year old virgin. Just going by porn.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

It is violently beautiful.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Sex doesn't gross me out at all. In fact, the image of it is kinda beautiful and really sexy/intimate. It's just awesome.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

porn can be gross cuz its over the top most of the time.

but sex itself I don't think is gross. It seems very beautiful.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sex is a bond. It is very, very beautiful.

I guess that's why I get depressed that I haven't had it yet.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

it makes me feel weird to say this but sex scares me.... i think i have a phobia of it or something


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Not grossed out by sex but I've never really had any desire to have it. Not that I have guys throwing themselves at me but I don't think I would ever be comfortable with it. I don't know, I'm a weirdo.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

As a purely physical act - I've often thought that sex is probably one of the most bizarre and often downright funny acts that a human ( or anything else for that matter) can do. This doesn't detract from how much fun it is though!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Not gross but I'm sure it's extremely overrated.


Eh, not really lol.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to think it was very strange and could never get my head around it until I met someone!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mdiada said:


> Sex doesn't gross me out at all. In fact, the image of it is kinda beautiful and really sexy/intimate. It's just awesome.


+1.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! As of right now, 27% say Yes. I guess I'm not alone. I knew I couldn't be the only one.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks disgusting to me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Jason 1 said:


> Just seeing a glimpse of such material, makes me feel dirty and gross. I feel like I'm way too young to see such images.... but I'm not too young, I just feel too young. I do love beautiful women, even nudity.... but sex looks so weird, gross, and degrading. I mean seriously, I think I'd much rather just cuddle or something.


That's probably because you were just looking at porn. It's a very exaggerated interpretation of sex. It isn't really that gross.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think it it is gross at all but I really try to convince myself that it is, as a way to cope with the fact that I will never have it.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, it is really gross and disgusting. Maybe I think like that because I find men's private parts just awfully ugly. 
Only women and their bodies are beautiful imo ^.-
Anyway I think sex is not gross when you're actually doing it...  But how can I know? I'll stay a virgin forever. :stu


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

It's great. The act and the images. So long as there's no blood or anything too wacky.

Some people are more sheltered than others though. Or you could be asexual too! Man that must be convenient. I could get so much done if I didn't enjoy sex so much.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Long ago I knew a woman who described semen as "c*** snot." She wasn't a fan of BJs, which was a real downer.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Charmander said:


> That's probably because you were just looking at porn. It's a very exaggerated interpretation of sex. It isn't really that gross.


Hmmm.... maybe your right. I know one thing, if I ever do make love, I will not be looking at our private areas. Instead, I will be looking deep into her big beautiful eyes, constantly monitoring her expressions to make sure that every touch, every move, every kiss is making her happy. Two gentle souls coming together to form a sensuous bond of ecstasy.

Still though, I just don't know. I just don't think I could bring myself to penetrate a lady's little love muffin. That just seems so weird... like no way :um, I'm supposed to put that in there


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

When I see sex on a computer or whatever, I do get a disgusted feeling for some reason. I don't know why. But while I'm personally in the act of sex I don't think nudity or the man's private parts or anything is disgusting at all.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I really don't know. I think that porn has confused me a bit which is why i have not looked at any for years.

Can someone answer me a question; Is the man expected to be like in the porn films i.e- Do all kinds of weird positions, oral etc? I would be paranoid that my performance would not be to par.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

gaz said:


> I really don't know. I think that porn has confused me a bit which is why i have not looked at any for years.
> 
> Can someone answer me a question; Is the man expected to be like in the porn films i.e- Do all kinds of weird positions, oral etc? I would be paranoid that my performance would not be to par.


No...maybe once you get more comfortable with each other, but definitely not at first. She is just as nervous as you are.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

The only thing I find gross about it is how close the vagina is to the butt hole. I've heard so many horror stories about sex because of this.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

srschirm said:


> No...maybe once you get more comfortable with each other, but definitely not at first. She is just as nervous as you are.


Oh. I just get this image that the man is meant to know everything. This is one reason i would want it in a loving relationship.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> The only thing I find gross about it is how close the vagina is to the butt hole. I've heard so many horror stories about sex because of this.


It's not possible to accidentally shove it in the butt during vigorous sex, she'll react eek before it happens, and there's too much resistance.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

meeps said:


> It's not possible to accidentally shove it in the butt during vigorous sex, she'll react eek before it happens, and there's too much resistance.


That's not what I mean lol.. I mean the hygiene problems. So many women struggle to stop the poo getting in their vagina after doing a poo.

I don't know why god put those body parts right next to each other.. Some women there's barely a cm between the two


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sex isn't gross...but it is pretty silly if you think about it. Essentially, two people grinding their bodies against each other for an extended period of time. It's so damn stupid! But that doesn't mean it doesn't feel damn good physically, and emotionally as well if you both really like each other. When you get into some of the kinky stuff, then it can get gross. Pooping on each other? Yeh...now we're talking.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

funny how women can get easily disgusted over small things but on the other hand can perform oral sex and other sexual acts without a problem, it's all mental, in their heads


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

they don't call it "bumping uglies" for nothin.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't see sex as this disgusting act. It looks very beautiful to me. I just find it hard to think that a guy putting it in the girl's private area is gross.  There are a lot of gross things in this world and I don't see how sex can be any more gross than other stuff out there. :um


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

mdiada said:


> Sex doesn't gross me out at all. In fact, the image of it is kinda beautiful and really sexy/intimate. It's just awesome.


+2


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

mdiada said:


> Sex doesn't gross me out at all. In fact, the image of it is kinda beautiful and really sexy/intimate. It's just awesome.


you must also find the image of someone sticking their fingers down their throats and vomiting inside someone's mouth also beautiful and intimate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> you must also find the image of someone sticking their fingers down their throats and vomiting inside someone's mouth also beautiful and intimate


uke


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not asexual, but I still find real life images and videos to be disgusting. I've lived a pretty sheltered life though. The internet has exposed me to a lot, and it's slowly becoming less weird and disgusting to me, but it probably will remain so unless I experience it firsthand. For some reason, drawn images are usually not as repulsive to me, if they are of decent artistic quality. I guess I just really don't like seeing an actual person's privates. It feels invasive and wrong to me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its gross when I'm not in the mood.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

I think porn can look gross because it can look so dirty and degrading. However, I don't think sex is gross at all. When it's with someone you care about, it's feels so special.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

As an intimate act, it can be mind blowing, magical, crazy, and beautiful . When 2 or more strangers are going at it on a video or on the internet. It turns me off and often disgusts me. I see it in another context. Impersonal sex as porn for commodity and money along with the twisted and sick aspect of misogyny and sexism often involved in internet sex/porn.

My attitude towards sex has changed a lot since my teens and early 20's. Negative to one nighter's, the act of sex for just a one night f*** does nothing for me. And a negative on voyeurism/watching others go at it! If I need to squeeze one off bad enough. I'll use my imagination.


----------

